#       2010

## mangust4

.

 8,  2.0, 2.0.17.7

   ,      2010  -    "     "   ""  ""      "   : " (      )    .             .

----------


## OlgaK

2 ... :Hmm:

----------


## Bucom

31.07.2006 N 192 -    ( -  2010.)  ...

----------


## mangust4

> 31.07.2006 N 192 -    ( -  2010.)  ...


..         ""      ?    ?

----------


## mangust4

> 2 ...


        .

----------


## mangust4

:          ,       1-      1- ,         .
    ?

----------


## OlgaK

> .


 ...  2010 - -  6 ...  :Wink:

----------


## AlPer

> 31.07.2006 N 192 -    ( -  2010.)  ...


      ?         2010?

----------


## Bucom

> 


     ,   ,         (  ).    ,    .

----------


## AlPer

...  ...
       2010   I   .      ,  ? 



      ()      ,         31.07.2006  192 "    ()           " (   23.10.2006  8392) (   ,      07.07.2010  166,    22.07.2010  17959)      () . 

   " ,    " (-6-2), "               " (-6-1), "                " (-6-2) ,    "       "  "       "   ""        3  ( 2010  - 6 )  ,    ""        3  ( 2010  - 6 )  . 

       2010    -6-2, -6-1, -6-2  II  2010     ,   II  2010      II  2010        ,     -   II  2010 .

----------


## 2010

.   .    2  2010 .
 .  1       .      ..         .         .  2  2010     .       .   .         .         .           .

----------


## @

> .   .    2  2010 .
>  .  1       .      ..         .         .  2  2010     .       .   .         .         .           .


   ,        1

----------


## mr.Den

,      ...       :Big Grin:

----------


## Skazo4ka

,       2010 ?     ...

----------


## mr.Den

,    ?       ?

----------


## Skazo4ka

-    ,    "  ?     ,  "... 
     ..

----------


## mr.Den

> -    ,    "  ?     ,  "... 
>      ..


     ,          .         :Big Grin:

----------


## Skazo4ka

> ,          .


 ,    -1           :yes:

----------


## tv06

,  2.5 (2.5.27.5)       ?

----------


## mr.Den

2.5.30.4 	24.12.2010

----------

( 01.08.2010)      -    
1.  01.07.2010  31.07.2010 
     01.08.2010  31.12.2010 

2.  01.07.2010  31.08.2010 
     31.08.2010  31.12.2010

----------


## Atania

> "   : "


   =      2010  (  2 ) .    SQL 7.7.70.177 
    ?

----------

2010

----------


## saigak

> ,    -1


  ... :Redface:      2 ,  -1   ?      2   ? :Wow:

----------


## Strannic

> ...     2 ,  -1   ?      2   ?


1

----------

,    , ..  ?

----------


## Strannic

> ,    , ..  ?


          1

----------


## Strannic

,   :     ,     ,               ,        . ,    ,   2-         1,5 ,    ,    -    . , ,       . .. , ,     ,     1,5      ,       ,       .

----------


## ˸

> 2 ,  -1   ?


  :yes:

----------


## @

,       .       ,      .    ,  .  7,70,303.

----------


## NastasiaD

> ...     2 ,  -1   ?      2   ?


   ,   .
 ,      1  2  -       -1  .




> ,       .       ,      .    ,  .  7,70,303.


,     - ,   ,  "   "     "   "  . ,      20-30    ,    ....

----------


## NastasiaD

,   :

_ 

         ,    .   ,        ,  (   -1 )   :           ,        .  2011   ._

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=382507

----------


## @

,  2         1 ,        ,     ,      (((,     1? ((

----------


## Strannic

> ,  2         1 ,        ,     ,      (((,     1? ((


    ?    303,  :
*1:   7.7  p 7.70.305   31.12.2010*

----------


## NastasiaD

303        "   ",      !
  305     , " "? (   :Frown:  305)

----------


## Strannic

> 305     , " "? (   305)


   -   ,  ,  ...

----------


## .

!
, ,   -6,      ,  2.5 (2.5.26.3)          .      .  :Frown:  
      ?

----------

> 2010


         (  )      .        !!!

----------


## Strannic

> !
> , ,   -6,      ,  2.5 (2.5.26.3)          .      .  
>       ?


 ,      ,   .    :
    2.5.30.4  24.12.2010
     5 .   ,  , - !

----------


## -

2   3    .
         ,       ..     ? :Hmm:

----------


## Strannic

> 2   3    .
>          ,       ..     ?


             .         -1

----------


## -

,      1 ,     3        .

----------


## Strannic

> ,      1 ,     3        .


    .       .     ,       . ,       ,          ?

----------


## -

:Frown: 
  ...

----------


## prb

> .         -1


  ,    ,   ,    !!!   ,     .       .   ,    .

----------


## qoamd

1.6.28.2
  "        (-4, -6)"  2010 .     "  - " ,     - ,    .     ?

----------


## Strannic

.  -       -6-2?

----------


## 134

, ,     (2.5.30.4) 
 8.2  -2??   ,        ,    !

----------


## 134

,   ,    31

----------

...         ()      ? (,          ,     ,   ?)  2.5.30. 8.2.

----------


## --

,      ,       ?

----------


## Masha77

...      7.70.305,      .   .    (2 )       ,  1  2 ...     . ,  ?           -6,       ,          . .

----------

, ,

----------


## Masha77

1C 7.70.305 - - -   - 2010--  -6  -6-   (        ).   -6  1  2    ...    -1.  1             2  =.  .

----------

(        ).
      ,    ,    .
        (      )    ,    =

----------


## Masha77

... ,   31.07.2010

----------

..      ,      ?
     ?

----------


## Masha77



----------

?     !       ?

----------


## 134

> ?     !       ?


 27.01      ,      .

----------

!

----------


## ***

1  7.70.025.  :    01.07.2010 .    -       .        :Frown:         -, .. - , , , ,  ?  -   .

----------


## Elena338

, .  -1    7- .    ,   CheckXML-Ufa    :  3  424      " "  ,  : 0,  :      .  
     3  4   ( 3  4   ),     .  ,  ,  -    .

----------


## Nitka2003

, .  .  01.09.10     5 ,            01.12.10        01.09.10.    .     ?       01.09, .     .    1  7.70.027 ( 7.70.518).  - ???

----------

Nitka2003,       521

----------

521      ...             ...

----------


## Nitka2003

> 521      ...             ...


,       ,  ,     -  :Love:      .    .     ,    ,      ...

----------


## Nitka2003

> Nitka2003,       521


...

----------


## _

.     -     (1 7.70.305).     - , , .



> 1C 7.70.305 - - -   - 2010--  -6  -6-   (        ).


,      1  ? ,   -   .

----------


## Taleka

, ,  1
 :
 1 ,     6-2     .  , 
,     100 ,   5 ,    -600,  -500.      ,          2 .      ,      .
 ??

----------


## Taleka

[
,      1  ? ,   -   .[/QUOTE]

-    .

----------

,  ...   ...    ,   ...

    900,     1200,      :
900  
300

----------


## 07

?
   7.7 (     ).    1-   - ?
        -     ?

----------

, ,  :
 ,          1,5  3 .       ?   :    -6-1,    "           -6-2";    -6-2,    .

----------


## Masha77

> ,  ...   ...    ,   ...
> 
>     900,     1200,      :
> 900  
> 300


 1        2 .       2     (   2 )       .     ?

----------



----------


## 07

!!!
             1  7.7
   ,      ...   !  :Frown:  !    ! 
  :
_.(1,"",);
{.2010..(1728)}:   !_

   . ...  . :
_.(1,"",);
{C:\ \1\ \EXTFORMS\PFR_2010.ERT(1860)}:   !_

   ? :Hmm:

----------


## katya838383

.   "" ,     01.07,      .   , , .  1(7.7)    ""      01.12  31.12.           ..     " ",   " "  .  - ,   ?     ?  :Hmm:  :Help!:

----------


## jane_76

.......          2- ?...  ?....

----------

-           . ..  ,   -  -  ?

----------


## katya838383

> -           . ..  ,   -  -  ?


     .     ,             . , 31.01.10 -   2009.       ,      - 31.01.10 -   2010.  .. ,      ,   01.07   -6-2.     .  :Glasses:

----------


## Q

,     ,          ,    ,        :Frown:         ??         ??     ??

----------

..     (     ),      ..
..    ,

----------


## Lara77

.
  .
     ?   ?

----------


## vadiiib

1 7.7 ( 7.70.510)     ,       ???? 
      -11, -4-1...  :Cool:

----------



----------


## vadiiib

> 


 21 ????

----------



----------


## AlisaSelezneva

1C 7.7      ,     .    -6-2    .    521

----------


## Nadin1971

-6-2   (  01.10)     ,   ))))

----------

?
 2-        .
  1- ,   6-1 ? :Frown:

----------


## Elenka2012

!      .

 :Frown: (   1      ) :Frown: 

   1  7.70.518. -2        .       (-)     :

---     ,      ,     .
: "(10)"
---                 .         13,        2.
: ""
---    
---  ""    " "
--- ""        (2)
---    
--- ""     "".   : ''.
--- "___________"     "".   : ''.

   (((      ???

----------

521

,              521\177\305

----------

> ?
>  2-        .
>   1- ,   6-1 ?


1 ? 7  8?

----------

> 1 ? 7  8?


7-

----------

,   . --

----------



----------

!!!  :Love: 
    ?
..          ? :Wow:

----------

?      /?  ?

----------

> ?      /?  ?


 ,  01.07...
      30.06...
     6-1?   6-2 ,    0 -  ..

----------

30.06,       :Big Grin:

----------

01.07.10-31.12.10    -

----------

> 30.06,


..   01.01  30.06



   ,       ..
-

----------

:Wink:

----------

> 


 :yes:    ?

----------

> 01.07.10-31.12.10    -


,     ,

----------

: 2010 .										
	   : 										


	"
/"	


"-
"	 	" 
 "


 ()
-  	
 ()		


 :Big Grin:

----------

: ,   .

----------

> : ,   .


,      :yes: 
  - 6 ?

----------

,      ? 6 -   ?

----------

.
  .  -  :    ...  3  -  .   .

 :Love:

----------


## 1985

-, :   30.06.2010. -        ,    6-1  ,  ,    01/01-30/06 -  ()  ,  .   ?           .?

 !

----------

> .
>   .  -  :    ...  3  -  .   .


    ,

----------

> ,


 ,   :Super:  ::

----------

:Big Grin:

----------


## na77

. 1 7.7,   521,   01.09.10,      ,    01.12.10 . ?

----------

http://infostart.ru/public/80109/

----------

> . 1 7.7,   521,   01.09.10,      ,    01.12.10 . ?


  :yes: 
 .
     .

----------


## na77

.
   - .

----------

--         .

----------

7,70,305                   ,      .   ?    ?

----------


## Taleka

> .
>      .


   ?)    ))

----------


## Taleka

> ?)    ))


)    )

----------


## Vikuska

,            ( 8.1 ).             ...  ?     .

----------

> )    )


   ,       ,     .
    "" -      ... :yes:

----------


## 07

18.1 (8.1.15.14).  , . 2.0
  ... 
  "_    ()_"
 "_    ()_"
 ?   ?

  :  
 :  
  .
  ???

----------


## Fobiya

!
 7-      
  01.08.10  06.12.10
   01.12.10  06.12.10
       "" -  
,   ?

----------

> !
>  7-      
>   01.08.10  06.12.10
>    01.12.10  06.12.10
>        "" -  
> ,   ?


   ?

----------


## Fobiya

> ?


,   .

----------


## 15Maha05

(  2010),        ,      . - ,   ,  , ""  .    .  2010,  ,       ,    ,    . ,   ,        .   ,   .
* ,* -   1- , . 2,3  - ,          ,     ?
  , ,   ,              ,      2011,   ,      1-  2011 .  ,    ,    .
, ,    ,    ,     !!!

----------


## 15Maha05

:

  .   ,  .      ?!!!    !!! 
   "   "   ,      .

      ?????

  !!

----------

! , :
.   5.  2   ,  , ..     .   . 1,       .  ?   ?

----------


## Crazy AnnyShka

,             ...
1)   1         2 ?    ,     ,  .      .           30.06.2010.        2 .
        1           ,      .
       ? 
       01.01  31.12,      1     2,    ....
2)      15 ?   ?

    .....     !     !   ...

----------

>  1         2 ?

   0      1 \

----------


## Taleka

,  !!! 
    1,    ?    XML,       ?)))

----------


## nat188

,,    ...
  1 7.7  .4.5(7.70.521)
       2010.
       ,     2011.
 ,      ,   , ,  ....  ???

----------


## Taleka

,  1     ..    ?

----------


## Taleka

> ,  !!! 
>     1,    ?    XML,       ?)))


.

----------


## 15Maha05

> 30.06.2010.        2 .


  ,        2010.            .

----------


## Crazy AnnyShka

, ,  :   1  1000,  800.  2    0,  205.
..    ....       ,    -   ...

----------

?   ?

----------


## Ol^ka

,        . /.         6-1,     6-2    ?

----------


## Strannic

,    ,    2         -6-1!!!

----------


## Crazy AnnyShka

,   
     ,    ,  ,     ()   -6-2,    -6-1?       ....  ?
  ,        -6-1,      ,     ....
-     (((

----------


## Ol^ka

,  ,   

2 []:   
***30: . <> = "01.07.2010"  2-  <>   ,  <> = "22.07.2010"     <>.

  ,      :Frown:

----------


## Rosa

,    -6-2     ? (1 8.1  .1.6)

----------


## repko2

!   1-      .      , ,    .        ,  ,  .    (((((    ? (1 8.1 .1.6)

----------

*Ol^ka*, 
http://infostart.ru/public/79561/

----------


## buyek

.          305   :Embarrassment:

----------

:
 -  -    "

      ... ..  "  "

----------


## buyek



----------


## buyek



----------

...    -   ,       ..

----------


## buyek



----------


## solo11

, . 
   .     ,           ,   ,    ,    ,      "",      .    18  . ,          ?

----------


## solo11

> , . 
>    .     ,           ,   ,    ,    ,      "",      .    18  . ,          ?


						<></>
						<></>
					</>
					<>
						</>
						</>
					</>
					<>
						<></>
						</>
					</>

 ...

----------


## Octopus

*solo11*,        ?

----------


## solo11

,     ?      :Wow:    ,       ...

----------


## Octopus

,  ?  ""   ?

----------

,

----------


## solo11

> ,  ?  ""   ?


  ,  , ,     ,     !!!)))

----------

*solo11*,   ?

----------


## solo11

> *solo11*,   ?


 .    
 :  ""     "".     ''file:///C://PFR-700-Y-20...

----------


## solo11

:yes: !!!  ...

----------

, :
 ,   ,       ( .).        ,         .       .    ,   ,  .   !   !    ?

----------


## Yakovleva

, ,    -6-3   1  8.1?  8.1.15.14.     ?    2010    .

----------


## solo11

> , ,    -6-3   1  8.1?  8.1.15.14.     ?    2010    .


    ...  -6-3,        ,    ,    . ..      C-6-1,   -6-3   -    .

----------


## ta48

, . 1  7.7,  521,  " "   "  ",      .   " "  .
?

----------


## Octopus

,    .     ?

----------


## ta48

!         - "",  !      ,      -  ,   .    .
 :Smilie: ,        .
 :Smilie:

----------


## z_zajka

.. ,    ...  1 7.7 521 ... -6-2     ,  - ?   ?   - ...    ?

----------

*z_zajka*,

----------

-6-2  ,   1 ,        ? (      ,    1    ),    -   01.12.10-31.12.10.      ? 
1 7.7 521  177

----------


## z_zajka

> *z_zajka*,


,           http://www.pfrf.ru/pers_uchet/12555.html

----------


## 79

1   521         .  .    ,  , , .  .,     - .      ?    ?

----------

.    ,   1           .(  ,. 2.5 (2.5.31.4) .   ?

----------


## K

> -6-2  ,   1 ,


,    ,    ?

----------


## Octopus

*K*,     xml.

----------


## .

!
        ,      .

           (-4, -6) 00000000045  25.01.2011 0:00:00
       N   : 
1.) :  " ", : 01.07.2010-02.09.2010:    .  : 1! 

   ,         -    .  03.09.       ,..   
 01.07-02.09, 03.09.-31.12 
        .

1 8.1  .

----------


## labaluzska

1  8.1  2.5.29.1
 ,     2009     20465,     44 ,     2010 .  -11  2010 .
    2009  -20465  +44
  2009 . 44
    2010 -20465  0
   "  1  : -          !"  ,    ...

----------

**



> ... ..  "  "


 :   "   ."  31.07.2010,     " 2010"?   ?
..    .  1. 8.1(1.6.28.2)

----------


## katerina020383

, ,   .
     ML    1, -      ...
      ....  2009   1  2010 ,    ...
      1       ....
        . - ,  7.
  -  1  7 ...  1    1 ...???

----------

